# Beginners 20g Planted Tank - Using Fluval Stratum



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to give people an update on my new 20g planted tank. I have some basic plants with a DIY CO2 Diffuser and a few popular Fish.

PH - 7
Ammonia - 0 
Nitrite - 0

In the back under the rock substrate - Fluval Stratum 2 inches of it.

Also using "Nutrafin Plant grow" bi-weekly

Can you tell me what you think?











Thanks for your time


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice, nice. I like the stones on the front. By the way, what are plants on the back? The dark green ones? It's a really nice tank, just wait until everything grows, your tank will turn into a jungle once your lighting and co2 goes well.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing- I'm looking for something like that for my tank.

Is there a reason you placed the heater dead center? Seems like you might want it somewhere less obvious. I didn't see your filter outflow but that's sometimes a good spot.

Plants look great!


----------



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Guys! 

Thanks for the reply. The dark plant in the back is Called a Mondo Grass. Since I have placed it in my tank, the leaves are very green on the inside, but the outside edges are turning a little brown. What could this be caused by?

I had just moved the heater to the inside because of grow rates. If you look at the video again, the direct right side is a lot taller and thicker than the left. I think the reason for this was because I had the heater on the right side, hidden behind the plants. I moved it to the center because I wanted the plants to be the same size on both sides - growing symmetrical. 

Should I put it back, or let the plants grow around it? What do you think?


In regards to filter flow, I have a external filter going full tilt all the time. Should it be filtering the water at a fast rate for plants? Or should it be the total opposite? Do the plants like more still water?

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate to break it to you, but mondo grass is not aquatic. I take it you probably got it at petsmart, or some other big chain pet store? The majority of the "aquatic" plants they sell aren't really suited for an underwater environment, and eventually die and melt away. To be honest, big chain stores selling plants that aren't truly aquatic really makes me mad. Thats just one of the many reasons I do not shop there. If i were you, I would take it out before before it melts away and causes problems. Other than that, your tank looks really good.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'll second that. They make me crazy with that too. And ribbon grass. I lived near a small-time pet store that almost only sold non-aquatics for aquariums. So annoying!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you like the look of the mondo grass you could use Helanthium tenellum, aka pygmy chain sword. It does run but has a similar look. 

As your plants grow out you might want to think about a less symmetrical approach. Vary the side slightly, one from the other. It adds a little more interest. You've done a great job for your beginning efforts! I applaud you. If you're like me you spend a lot of time gazing into your beautiful tank!


----------



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE for all the great compliments! Your right, I do look/stare at my tank quite a lot now 

Yes, after reading this post, I found out mondo grass is non Aquatic. Thanks for that info. The funny thing is, my LFS here in town, has a who specialty designed plant setup, even with a compressed CO2 system. This is not a PetSmart or some big chain store. I don't understand how some people can be in a business and not know your stuff. Wow that erks me.

I live in Southwestern Ontario, Canada. Are there any stores online that are in the area that can send me plants VIA mail order? Where would I find this information?

"Tex Gal" after reading what you said, I took your information and moved some things around. I put the westeria as well as the small plants and put them to the right. Then put the cabomba's on the left.

*One last question!

What is the best setup for growing lush green Java Fern? Attaching it to mesh? Rocks? Wood? What do I do?*

Thanks


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

The principle with ferns and anubias is to keep the roots in the water column, not buried in the substrate. You can attach it to anything as far as this principle is adhered to. Just make sure that what you attach it to is not going to alter your water in a way that you do not want. Good luck, keep asking questions and have fun!


----------

